# Sooo... are there any Seattle cons?



## foxkun (Jan 30, 2008)

So I'm planning on heading to Seattle at some point this year to visit friends (not sure when), but I haven't found any fur cons in the area, and wanted to know if anyone knew of any. I'll probably also stop over in San Fran if there's any California cons.

I'm also going to ACen and Archon and Conflation and probably Anime St. Louis, so this gets to be Year of the Cons :3


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 31, 2008)

I live in Seattle and I haven't heard of a thing.

At the same time, I stay well away from the convention scene, or any IRL meetups of any sort. I'm probably not a good source at all for info, but I saw this thread from the forum listing and decided to throw in my spam of a post.


----------



## WolfeByte (Jan 31, 2008)

Conifur Northwest used to be in Seattle-Tacoma, but I think 2006 was it's last year, due to hotel issues.  I'm sure if you googled it, you'd find more info.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 31, 2008)

There's the Rainfurrest, which is going to take place at a Marriot in SeaTac. That's at the last weekend in Sept. Here's the site if you want more info: http://www.rainfurrest.org/


----------



## theg90 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, I was just going to post about this.  Seeing now there is some cons going on in Seattle, I'll be wanting to go.


----------



## chrysolithos (Apr 1, 2008)

I've volunteered to video their cosplay and gone to one of the meetings. Friendly bunch. I've done video in one form or another at Seattle area fan conventions since 1983 but this will be my first time working at a furcon. Here's a shot of my live switching equipment as set up for a Norwescon. VT4.x for the most part. Might be overkill for Rainfurrest.
[attachment=2808]


----------



## Kelsh (Apr 6, 2008)

Woah, did you go to Anime STL?

Because I was there. XD


----------

